# Mac os X sur pc ?



## Royalis (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde. 

Actuellement j' ai un vaio Z21, j' ai toujours ete sur windows  et j'avoue que l'arrivée de windows 8 me fais peur avec son interface un  peu spéciale ... J'ai penser a revendre mon Z pour passer sur un macbook  pro. 
En y réfléchissant bien ce qui m'attire sur les mac ce ne sont pas  les machines mais bien l'os, je pense que mon vaio est d'aussi bonne  qualités et finition que les macbook pro ou aire (avec un meilleur ecran  qui plus est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 

Je souhaiterai savoir si une installation de Mac Osx sur Pc etai aussi stable et Performante  sur pc que sur Mac. 

Aujourd'hui, qu est ce qui différencie un Pc portable haut de gamme d' un macbook a part l' os et le mac care?? 

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Juin 2012)

Stable.... Pas vraiment car c'est du bricolage... ... voir les fils de cette section qui aborder le sujet


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juin 2012)

Royalis a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> Aujourd'hui, qu est ce qui différencie un Pc portable haut de gamme d' un macbook a part l' os et le mac care??
> 
> Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses.




Bonjour, bienvenue sur macgé. 

le design, sa suite de logiciels, la facilité d'installation des périphériques, l'aspect "valorisant" (si cela compte pour vous) et sans doute bien d'autres choses


----------



## Keikoku (4 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> [...] et sans doute bien d'autres choses



Comme le prix


----------



## olindazqem (4 Juin 2012)

D'accord avec ci-dessus


----------



## itOtO (4 Juin 2012)

Royalis a dit:


> Je souhaiterai savoir si une installation de Mac Osx sur Pc etai aussi stable et Performante  sur pc que sur Mac.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, qu est ce qui différencie un Pc portable haut de gamme d' un macbook a part l' os et le mac care??



Une tour PC montée spécialement pour faire un Hackintosh, donc en choisissant les composants pour qu'ils soient compatibles, c'est aussi stable qu'un mac et ça marche très bien.
Par contre un portable c'est pas la même histoire... Certains modèles marchent très bien, mais encore une fois il vaut mieux avoir choisis le portable dans ce but précis (ou alors avoir un coup de chance et avoir déjà en sa possession un modèle très compatible).
Par exemple, une des choses les moins bien gérée sur un hackintosh (mis a part des soucis de périphériques non reconnu si on ne les a pas choisis spécialement pour, comme sur certains portable) c'est la veille et la gestion d'énergie. Or ce point n'handicap pas trop sur une tour, mais sur un portable on perd quand même quelque chose de relativement important 

Sinon si tu regardes le prix des vaio haut de gamme, généralement ils sont au même prix que les mac... a caractéristiques égales on retrouve à peu près la même gamme de prix.


----------



## Royalis (4 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je pensai pas qu' il y aurai tant de problemes de compatibilitée entre pc et mac!
Pour moi les mac c etai des ordinateurs comme les pc mais avec une bonne finition et un os different.


----------



## itOtO (4 Juin 2012)

Royalis a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je pensai pas qu' il y aurai tant de problemes de compatibilitée entre pc et mac!
> Pour moi les mac c etai des ordinateurs comme les pc mais avec une bonne finition et un os different.



Sur un PC fixe, monté soi-même il n'y a pas tant que ça de différence, on peut même le voir avec la nouvelle plateforme Ivy Bridge où les constructeurs proposent désormais des cartes mère avec un EFI, ce qui restait la plus grosse différence mac/pc, et qui donne par exemple une compatibilité presque complète avec des cartes mères Gigabyte.

Sur un portable, c'est la même problématique qu'avec un PC fixe DELL ou au truc comme ça, les vendeurs utilisent des solutions maison, proposent leur propre BIOS, etc, etc, et ça devient une toute autre histoire...


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Juin 2012)

Lorsque je construisais des MHack à fond les ballons, j'avais pour habitude de prendre des CM Gigabytes, réputées pour être 100% compatiblie concernant les Kexts nécessaires!


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,



> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je pensai pas qu' il y aurai tant de problemes de compatibilitée entre pc et mac!
> Pour moi les mac c etai des ordinateurs comme les pc mais avec une bonne finition et un os different.



Un mac n'est pas tellement différent d'un PC.
C'est l'OS qui est différent et qui ne gère que les matériels des Mac.
Ce qui est logique.
jm


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2012)

jean-marie b a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> un mac n'est pas tellement différent d'un pc.


----------



## Keikoku (6 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


>



Quoi, c'est si surprenant de s'en rendre compte? 

C'est totalement vrai: les composants sont pratiquement identiques... D'ou la possibilité aujourd'hui de créer des Hackintosh 100% fonctionnels... 

Seul l'OS est différent.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Quoi, c'est si surprenant de s'en rendre compte?
> 
> C'est totalement vrai: les composants sont pratiquement identiques... D'ou la possibilité aujourd'hui de créer des Hackintosh 100% fonctionnels...
> 
> Seul l'OS est différent.




Et que dit la loi ? 
Quelle garantie accompagne ces Hackintosh ?


----------



## Keikoku (6 Juin 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et que dit la loi ?
> Quelle garantie accompagne ces Hackintosh ?



On vient d'en parler plus haut 

EDIT:

Ah non trompé de sujet .-.

Alors sur un autre sujet, on peut constater que les lois françaises rendent impossibles certaines clauses du contrat de apple et de sa politiquer d'utilisation. Résultat on est dans un flou juridique qui fait que techniquement il n'est pas illégal de faire un hackintosh.

Quant à la garantie, elle est liée à celle que tu as quand tu achètes ton matériel. (Donc propre à chaque composant)

Ce qui, soit disant passant, et souvent meilleur: La garantie d'apple dure un an sans apple care, tandis que ton processeur intel acheté séparément est garanti 3 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Quant à la garantie, elle est liée à celle que tu as quand tu achètes ton matériel. (Donc propre à chaque composant)
> 
> Ce qui, soit disant passant, et souvent meilleur: La garantie d'apple dure un an sans apple care, tandis que ton processeur intel acheté séparément est garanti 3 ans...




On a intérêt a garder la facture de tous les composants achetés.

Chez nous l'Apple Car fonctionne, bon je ne vis pas en France


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

le seul point important est d'avoir acheter une licence APPLE (bon maintenant elles sont à moins de 30 )


----------



## Keikoku (6 Juin 2012)

Je ne vis pas en france. Simplement, la majorité des utilisateurs de macgé vivent dans l'hexagone, donc je pense que ça concerne notre ami qui a ouvert le sujet ^^

Quant à l'apple care, je crois que tu as mal lu. Je dis que si tu veux tes trois ans de garantie, tu dois payer plus. Donc sans apple care, tes composants ne sont garanti qu'un an...

Et en même temps, garder ses factures et ses garanties dans une petite enveloppe au moment de l'achat de ton pc ne me semble pas trop compliqué... :hein:

kolargol +1


----------



## Royalis (7 Juin 2012)

a part l'os differents, des drivers incompatibles et des loies floues, un mac dans sa structure reste identique a un pc? 
Intel n'as pas fait des prossesseurs ivy bridges speciale mac ou speciale pc? un disque ssd pour pc peu etre compatible mac si les drivers sont bon non?


----------



## edd72 (7 Juin 2012)

Les composants pris au détail sont identiques.
Ensuite, il y a l'homogénéité de l'ensemble.

Les MacPro étant des machines modulables, on peut s'en approcher en choisissant bien ses composants (afin de ne pas être emmerdé avec les kext à chaque mise à jour).

Après il faut voir dans quelle mesure les carte mère munie d'une EFI peuvent être patchée pour être reconnues comme un EFI Apple, sans quoi l'utilisation d'OSX reste une bidouille au boot de l'OS.

Tout est histoire de budget... Si on peut prendre un iMac 27" blindé à 2500, pourquoi prendre un PC en bibouillant...


----------



## icerose (8 Juin 2012)

salut 
donc pour moi le hackintosh reste une tres bonne alternative si il y a pas de revente 
( pour la perte de valeur sur la piece detaché) 
perso je tourne sur une ga-z68xp ud5 (5 ans de garantie)
un i5 2500k 
et une gts 250 
kingston en ram garantie 10 ans 
donc sur que pour les garanties sa reste dans le top 
au total ma config ma couter 1000 euro 
pour une machine modulable evolutive 
tres stable 
avec les dernieres technologies comme esata et usb3 efi et quand je regarde chez apple 
a 1000 euro y a quoi 
-imac 1190 euro non modulable ni trop evolutif avec une proc a 2.5 ghz contre le mien a 3.4 ghz (ovec clocklable ) 
et 4 giga de ram contre chez moi 16g 
-mac mini a 800 euro avec les meme defaut que l'imac 
et donc pour avoir des super performance etre modulale et evolutif 
il faut debourse plus de 2000 euro pour un mac pro 
donc je pense que le monde du mhack a de l'avenir 
sa permet de monter des machines petit a petit et non pas vider ses poche en une fois 


et pour le style perso j ai un boitier antec rien de plus sobre une p180 et le silence
je suis sur un waterbloc antec aussi 
car souvent on me repond que les apple sont super beau  sobre et silencieux 
donc je pense que apple vend ces machines trop cher sans raison valable 
apres je respecte les fans de la marque 
l'os et magnifique  rien a reprocher 
super stable



et pour repondre au poste de depart rien de mieux qu un teste 
y a pas mal de tuto sur le sujet 
tu peux aussi voir sur le site itotoscreencast   
la technique unibeast multibeast te donnera vite une idee


----------



## Keikoku (8 Juin 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Les composants pris au détail sont identiques.
> Ensuite, il y a l'homogénéité de l'ensemble.
> 
> Les MacPro étant des machines modulables, on peut s'en approcher en choisissant bien ses composants (afin de ne pas être emmerdé avec les kext à chaque mise à jour).



Exactement ^^. Moi aussi avant de me mettre au mac je pensais qu'apple avait des composant propre qui étaient compatibles qu'avec apple. Mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Pour ma part, j'ai un 
i7 2700k
Radeon 6870 HD
Une carte mère gygabyte (pas terrible d'ailleurs m'enfin... Je me rappel plus du modèle)
8 Go de RAM Corsair
2 To d'espace disque: un DD 1 To Western Digital Caviar blue, et un Hitachi. J'en ai fait un Dual Boot.
Lecteur blue-ray
Un écran BenQ led de 24 pouces.
Un boitier Cooler Master Silencio 550 très silencieux

Tout ce beau monde m'a couté 1250.- CHF, soit environ 1050 euros (un petit peu moins).

C'est un sacré build, mais étant gamer j'avais besoin d'avoir une machine prévue pour tenir le jeu de manière optimale.

Hors, Apple ne propose pas d'ordinateur avec beaucoup de capacité pour un tel prix. Pour exemple, au moment de l'achat de mon ordinateur, si j'avais voulu le même en imac, il m'aurait couter 3000 CHF! Soit environ 2500 euros!

Apple fait payer des prix exorbitants et ne le justifie que par un "design" et un OS, clairement de bonne qualité certes, mais pas nomplus totalement et incontestablement supérieur à Windows (suffit de voir la gestion réseau en entreprise etc...)

Mon Hackintosh a été le seul moyen pour moi de rester sur mac. Je n'ai pas une fortune incroyable, et pour répondre à mes besoins, mac coutait tout simplement trop cher. Résultat pour rester dans l'univers mac, il m'a fallu faire ma propre machine et me débrouiller un peu.

Le jour ou apple permet ce genre de configs dans un boitier type mac-mini en plus gros, sans un trop beau design, mais mac quand même, je lachèterait (même si c'était 100 ou 200 euros de plus.) Mais quand le prix fait plus du double! Non merci.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Tout est histoire de budget... Si on peut prendre un iMac 27" blindé à 2500, pourquoi prendre un PC en bibouillant...


Yep 




Keikoku a dit:


> Apple fait payer des prix exorbitants et ne le justifie que par un "design" et un OS, clairement de bonne qualité certes, mais pas nomplus totalement et incontestablement supérieur à Windows (suffit de voir la gestion réseau en entreprise etc...)


Apple fournit aussi un produit clef en mains; pour celui que ne veut pas / qui n'a le temps /  de choisir chaque composant et de tout assembler.
(bon OK Apple soigne aussi sa marge )


----------



## icerose (8 Juin 2012)

tiens un petit cadeau a regarder 
http://www.pluzz.fr/cash-investigation-2012-06-01-22h25.html
samsung et apple ont ete soigner 




> Apple fournit aussi un produit clef en mains; pour celui que ne veut pas  / qui n'a le temps /  de choisir chaque composant et de tout  assembler.


ok pour il fournit un ordi cle en main 
mais pourquoi il a que 3 machine 3 design 
et d'autre marque on des prix bien plus bas 
donc je pense que apple abuse sur leur marge

et le pire 
j ai pu brancher une cam de g5 imac 
et une carte wifi airport 
donc oui apple vend en gros des pc avec un autocollant pomme


----------



## Keikoku (8 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Apple fournit aussi un produit clef en mains; pour celui que ne veut pas / qui n'a le temps /  de choisir chaque composant et de tout assembler.
> (bon OK Apple soigne aussi sa marge )



Je suis forcé de reconnaitre que tu as totalement raison. Mais au final, le problème reste le même: des couts trop élevés pour la valeur réelle du matos.




icerose a dit:


> et le pire
> j ai pu brancher une cam de g5 imac
> et une carte wifi airport
> donc oui apple vend en gros des pc avec un autocollant pomme



C'est un peu mon ressenti :/ Leurs écrans sont cools, et la manière d'y intégrer les composants dans un silence parfait aussi. Mais ça ne justifie pas tout...


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juin 2012)

Si on va par là rien n'est justifié MAIS c'est APPLE

pour ma part j'ai utilisé des Hack pdt longtps mais je suis revenu sur les produits APPLE ...

A ce jour je suis sur portable (MBP 15") et même si je pouvais avoir un PC portable 100% compatible MAC OS, je ne le prendrais pas, car je suis à ce jour dans une optique à avoir un ensemble 100% Pomme 

Peut être suis je un fanboy mais j'assume :love::love::love:


----------



## itOtO (11 Juin 2012)

Apple ne vend pas seulement des PC avec une pomme dessus, il vendent des solutions qui répondent à des contraintes particulières (dont le design fait partie, mais pas que), ce qui leur ajoute une valeur ajoutée qui justifie le prix pratiqué. Après c'est sur que quand on veut un tour classique, apple n'a pas de produit équivalent, simplement parce qu'elle ne vise pas ce marché.

Quand on regarde le marché informatique, tous les constructeurs qui lancent des produits similaires à ceux d'apple en matière de design, de poids, d'autonomie, de taille, etc... sont exactement dans la même gamme de prix. Donc la marge d'apple n'est pas si énorme, par contre c'est sur qu'avec le volume de vente, une fois la R&D rentabilisée, ça fait un gros bénéfice direct dans la poche 

On ne trouve pas d'équivalent au mac mini vraiment moins cher (je prends bien sur en compte la taille, la conso, le bruit, etc...), idem pour l'imac (tous les imac like sont vendus souvent encore plus cher pour moins bien), idem pour les portables (les ultrabook d'intel sont vendu au même prix quant ils ont des caractéristiques similaires au MacBook Pro), même les Mac Pro, un config similaire chez Dell reste dans une gamme de prix similaire (le prix de ces machines étant essentiellement du au prix des processeurs).

Quand on prend tout les critères en compte, les Mac ne sont pas si chers, par contre Apple ne propose qu'une gamme restreinte de modèles aux perfs assez homogènes, répondant à des contraintes précisent qui ne correspondent pas à tout le monde.
C'est dans ce créneau qu'on retrouve l'intérêt du Hackintosh qui permet de se faire une machine sur mesure pour des besoins particuliers (une machine de gamer en est l'exemple le plus concret).


----------



## Keikoku (11 Juin 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Quand on prend tout les critères en compte, les Mac ne sont pas si chers, par contre Apple ne propose qu'une gamme restreinte de modèles aux perfs assez homogènes, répondant à des contraintes précisent qui ne correspondent pas à tout le monde.
> C'est dans ce créneau qu'on retrouve l'intérêt du Hackintosh qui permet de se faire une machine sur mesure pour des besoins particuliers (une machine de gamer en est l'exemple le plus concret).



C'est exact  Et étant gamer bah...


----------

